# Synapse with Thru-Axles??



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

Given the UCI's approval of disc brakes for the Pro peloton, do you think we will see a Synapse with thru-axles at this year's Spring Classics?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

wrshultz said:


> Given the UCI's approval of disc brakes for the Pro peloton, do you think we will see a Synapse with thru-axles at this year's Spring Classics?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


I think all of the bike and wheel manufacturers are scrambing to identify what the common axle standard will be (if there will be one). Somoeone from Giant Bikes suggested it will likely be 12mm thru axle about a year or two ago. If that's the case, you probably will, but my guess is not by this year's Classics. If it ends up being a mix of axle types and everybody is doing their own thing, my guess is Cannondale will stick with what they have for a while until there is some incentive to make the change down the road.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Not sure how you are relating thru axles to pro racing? Is that a requirement for pro racing or something?
I bought a new Cannonade with rim brakes as disc is still a work in progress. Living in southern california Im not worried about rain much and I haven't found disc to offer any amazing advantages over rim in my test rides. Plus I have a waiter variety of wheels and rims to choose from.



wrshultz said:


> Given the UCI's approval of disc brakes for the Pro peloton, do you think we will see a Synapse with thru-axles at this year's Spring Classics?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry if my OP was unclear. I was just thinking out load about how discs being allowed in the pro peloton this season, might relate to changes in the design of the current Synapse disc models. The Spring Classics are often where we see previews of the upcoming model year changes for Endurance models. I wasn't trying to relate thru axles to pro racing, just what changes we might see when they elect to use a disc bike versus rim.


darwinosx said:


> Not sure how you are relating thru axles to pro racing? Is that a requirement for pro racing or something?
> I bought a new Cannonade with rim brakes as disc is still a work in progress. Living in southern california Im not worried about rain much and I haven't found disc to offer any amazing advantages over rim in my test rides. Plus I have a waiter variety of wheels and rims to choose from.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, eventually, to make neutral service assitance possible in races, the UCI will make the axle and rotor size a standard all teams will have to follow. It's already in talk but not yet locked in but word on the street is it will be thru-axles (I don't remember the sizing) and 160mm rotors (since SRAM discs are not deemed safe for road use with 140mm rotors). So down the line, pretty much all disc road bikes will have the axle standard they go with. But I'm not sure if it will happen this year.

The Synapse design team considered thru-axle for the 2014 Synpase Disc and one of the factors that made them stick to QR was the pro team, with the argument wheel change were too slow with thru-axles.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

No thru-axles on the Synapse yet if we're to believe Kristoffer Skjerping, who posted his bike for the classics, a normal, current Synapse Hi-Mod Disc.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BC0sNxvNbpx/


----------

